
Supply-Side Economics Has Failed - kensoh
https://medium.com/tebelorg/supply-side-economics-has-failed-98876519fa0e
======
kensoh
Forgot to add that this is re-posted from a Facebook post a year ago. As the
voice of universal basic income gets louder, it gives me more courage to post
something like that.

------
kensoh
Otherwise, in my part of the world, I would sound like a mad person to even
talk about the idea.

